# I WANT A DOG!



## Corry (Jul 24, 2006)

...small to medium sized.  Evenly tempered...not hard to train..not overly active, but not a bump on a log.  

...what breeds/breed mixes do y'all recommend?


----------



## Arch (Jul 24, 2006)

A british Boxer


----------



## Corry (Jul 24, 2006)

Never heard of it...does that fit the description of what I want, or is it just a dog you like?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jul 24, 2006)

You know what I'm gonna say...I'd go for a less active sheepdog, they are incredibly easy to train, and some of the most loyal dogs you can have 

I've had two (for anyone else's edification), a Sheltie and an Australian Sheepdog, and I love em both


----------



## Corry (Jul 24, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> You know what I'm gonna say...I'd go for a less active sheepdog, they are incredibly easy to train, and some of the most loyal dogs you can have
> 
> I've had two (for anyone else's edification), a Sheltie and an Australian Sheepdog, and I love em both



That's kinda already what I'm lookin at, I just want to make SURE I'm making the right decision.  

You arlready know I'm in love with Oliver Joe.  Careful...I might steal him when I go back to Baltimore with you next month. :mrgreen:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jul 24, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> That's kinda already what I'm lookin at, I just want to make SURE I'm making the right decision.
> 
> You arlready know I'm in love with Oliver Joe.  Careful...I might steal him when I go back to Baltimore with you next month. :mrgreen:


Do you have a deathwish? :hertz:


----------



## Corry (Jul 24, 2006)

:innocent:


----------



## Corry (Jul 24, 2006)

Arch, is a British Boxer the same thing as a Boxer?  Cuz I know what a Boxer is (and I don't want one).  My grandparents have a boxer.  

She looks a lot like this : 

http://www.unleasheddogs.com/Smith in grass.JPG


----------



## Arch (Jul 24, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Arch, is a British Boxer the same thing as a Boxer?  Cuz I know what a Boxer is (and I don't want one).  My grandparents have a boxer.
> 
> She looks a lot like this :
> 
> http://www.unleasheddogs.com/Smith in grass.JPG




yep...... they are a kind of symbol over here for a brit..... like you'd usually find a tattoo of a boxer with the british flag behind it on the arm of a hooligan.... nice dog... but a bit dumb and slobbers everywhere :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Jul 24, 2006)

Pugs rawk.  

Smart, affectionate, playful, patient, and weird. They put the "shed" in "sheds like a mutha" but all critters do. 

That is all. :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Jul 24, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Pugs rawk.
> 
> Smart, affectionate, playful, patient, and weird. They put the "shed" in "sheds like a mutha" but all critters do.
> 
> That is all. :mrgreen:



My Yorkie didn't shed. :mrgreen: 

My only issue with small dogs is...I want something very easily trainable.  My experience has been small dogs are a bit harder.


----------



## ChckLiz (Jul 24, 2006)

We have a Boston Terrier and they're great dogs. We've had two so far, and no complaints on them at all. If given the time, they're easily trianed and they listen VERY well! My boyfriend and I had a Minature Pincer (sp?) (she just passed away the other day  ) and they have like a split second memory and they're off in la la land but very affectionate dogs all the same


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 24, 2006)

You could try and get a Border Collie but again they molt something fierce when the warmer months come about - very loveable and trainable but they need to be walked frequently.


----------



## terri (Jul 24, 2006)

From what I've read, terriers are pretty trainable as a breed...even tempered and affectionate, too. Lots to choose from.

Odin is pretty big for a pug....35 pounds. He could make a Scoobie snack out of a Yorkie. Most pugs are in the 25 pound range. 

I think Boxers are beautiful! So regal looking. (so non-Odin like)  Are they really dumb, Arch??


----------



## Corry (Jul 24, 2006)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> You could try and get a Border Collie but again they molt something fierce when the warmer months come about - very loveable and trainable but they need to be walked frequently.



I loooove border collies, but I think they're just a tad more active than what I'm looking for.


----------



## Alison (Jul 24, 2006)

We have a boxer mix currently, she's really small for her breed, maybe 40lbs or so. I really don't know what she's mixed with, but she's very sweet. I dont think she's dumb, but she's not the brightest I've ever had 

I grew up with labs and goldens and you can't ask for a sweeter dog. Are you looking for an adult dog or a puppy?


----------



## Corry (Jul 24, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> We have a boxer mix currently, she's really small for her breed, maybe 40lbs or so. I really don't know what she's mixed with, but she's very sweet. I dont think she's dumb, but she's not the brightest I've ever had
> 
> I grew up with labs and goldens and you can't ask for a sweeter dog. Are you looking for an adult dog or a puppy?



I'm thinking young adult...


----------



## Corry (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh, and if I had the money and the lifestyle to fit a large dog...I'd get a Great Dane in a heartbeat.  

http://www.ahomls.com/images\bluedog.JPG

...like that one...with uncropped ears.  My best friend has one...the temperment is PERFECT for what I want.  Such a wonderful dog.


----------



## Alison (Jul 24, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking young adult...



I'd just go around to local shelters and see what they have. Being knowledgeable about the breeds is good, but every dog is so different. I bet once you look at a few  you'll just know which one is right for you


----------



## Corry (Jul 24, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> I'd just go around to local shelters and see what they have. Being knowledgeable about the breeds is good, but every dog is so different. I bet once you look at a few  you'll just know which one is right for you



Yeah..I do plan to do that (actually emailed a local shelter about one yesterday, still waiting for a reply)...

...but, I want to be knowledgable in temperments/activity levels for the most part.  I'll most likely be getting a mixed breed something...but it's still good to know about the breeds.  

BTW...this is the lil guy I emailed about: 

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6167548


----------



## terri (Jul 24, 2006)

He looks so sweet!   It would be fun to be able to go visit, and see how you guys get along before making a commitment.   :thumbup:


----------



## Corry (Jul 24, 2006)

Yup...the shelter is only 20 miles from me..and in the town my gramma lives in (actually VERY close to where she lives!  )

..and they're open 11-3 on Saturdays. :mrgreen: 

I'm due for a gramma visit.


----------



## Alison (Jul 24, 2006)

He does look sweet  My brother adopted a Shepherd mix years ago and Cedar is a fantastic dog


----------



## terri (Jul 24, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Yup...the shelter is only 20 miles from me..and in the town my gramma lives in (actually VERY close to where she lives!  )
> 
> ..and they're open 11-3 on Saturdays. :mrgreen:
> 
> I'm due for a gramma visit.


o HO!! So the plot thickens.  

Well, your cat always looks beautiful and healthy in every picture I've seen of her, so you are obviously a very good pet owner. He would be a lucky dog, if you ended up taking him home. 

....and just how happy would she be, anyway, with a new boarder? Jinx has gotten to where she will tolerate Odin, even though he did steal 2 of her toys within 5 minutes of his arrival.......  Does she mind having other animals around?


----------



## midget patrol (Jul 24, 2006)

Honestly, if you want an "Evenly tempered...not hard to train..not overly active, but not a bump on a log," AND loyal, loving and gentle-mouthed dog, go for a retriever/gun dog of some sort. Honestly, they'll never bite you because they've been bred to have "soft" jaws--easy going on whatever happens to be in their mouth.

Just about any herding dog will meet these qualities too.

Honestly, little dogs annoy the **** out of me.  Go for something larger, if you can. 

Honestly, be careful with mixed-breed dogs. You never actually know what you're getting. Traits from two breeds can combine to form something completely different. Just watch your step.

Some examples, all of these are dogs that I have NEVER had ANY issues with. I guess they're all on the big side though:
Golden Retrievers (my personal favorite): http://www.akc.org/breeds/golden_retriever/index.cfm
Labradors: http://www.akc.org/breeds/labrador_retriever/index.cfm
Bernese Mountain Dogs: http://www.akc.org/breeds/bernese_mountain_dog/index.cfm
Australian Shepherd: http://www.akc.org/breeds/australian_shepherd/index.cfm
Collie: http://www.akc.org/breeds/collie/index.cfm
German Shepherds: http://www.akc.org/breeds/german_shepherd_dog/index.cfm

Happy choosing. May your home become a great home for a great puppy.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 24, 2006)

My dog is a Sh!tzu cross with something (Pomeranian, Bichon...I can't remember).  She is a great dog.  She was my Grandmother's so we didn't train her but she is very smart and kind of set in her ways now (Can't teach an old dog new tricks :roll: )

However, she had the greatest personality.


----------



## Cheyenne (Jul 25, 2006)

what about a rescue?


----------



## Torus34 (Jul 25, 2006)

Questions you should ask yourself:

1. If a puppy, do you have the available time to properly train it?
2. A dog is a 15 year commitment.  Got your mind around that?
3. Even a grown dog should be walked every 8 hours or so.  Can you do this 24/7/365.26?
4. If you will be elsewhere, is there someone you can trust to take care of the dog's needs during your absence?
5. Ready for some surprisingly large vet bills?

If 'Yes' to all of the above, go for it!  I've had Shelties [border collies] in the dim past.  The females tend to be territorial homebodies and excellent around children.


----------



## JJP (Jul 25, 2006)

GET A COCKER SPANIEL! Seriously, they're awesome! 
This is my dog ollie. 
He's awesome... and stupid... but great nonetheless hehe. ;-)


----------



## Corry (Jul 25, 2006)

As for the 'weather or not I should even GET a dog' questions..yes, I've gone over all that and a lot more several times.  I've had dogs before, so it's not like I don't know what is involved.  And the only reason I didn't get one before now is because my life DIDN'T fit to have one the first few years after I moved out on my own.  

Midget Patrol, I don't want a LARGE dog.  A smaller or medium sized dog will fit in my life better.  

Cheyenne, if you read through my posts you'll see I do plan to get a dog from a shelter.  

Big Mike...that dog looks adorable!


----------



## Arch (Jul 25, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> I think Boxers are beautiful! So regal looking. (so non-Odin like)  Are they really dumb, Arch??



dunno really....... they look pretty dumb.... and my mates got one and its clumsy as hell......funny tho.... i like em. :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Jul 25, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> o HO!! So the plot thickens.
> 
> Well, your cat always looks beautiful and healthy in every picture I've seen of her, so you are obviously a very good pet owner. He would be a lucky dog, if you ended up taking him home.
> 
> ....and just how happy would she be, anyway, with a new boarder? Jinx has gotten to where she will tolerate Odin, even though he did steal 2 of her toys within 5 minutes of his arrival.......  Does she mind having other animals around?



Yeah, I've thought about the cat issue.  I'm actually more worried about Erik's cat getting used to it than my own cat....even though when Erik's cat was a teensy kitten before we got him, he lived with Erik's mom and played with her dog.  He's become a bit of a scaredy cat since then.  

But the cats are part of the reason I want to make sure I get a good even tempered dog, and part of the reason I want a smaller or medium dog.  

My old Yorki and my cat I had when I lived at home oh so long ago were best friends.


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 25, 2006)

Another possiblity that I saw today while out doing photography was a Staffordshire Terrier or 'Staffy' as most breeders call them. They grow to about knee-height on your average human and are short-haired.

They look like bit like a Boxer/Husky but are very playful from what i've heard.


----------



## Corry (Jul 25, 2006)

JJP said:
			
		

> GET A COCKER SPANIEL! Seriously, they're awesome!
> This is my dog ollie.
> He's awesome... and stupid... but great nonetheless hehe. ;-)




Cute dog...


...but I guess I forgot to mention that I refuse to get a cocker spaniel!


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 25, 2006)

Corry! i have shih tzu - Mr. Bond - you've seen him here... big Mike has the same dog.. theya re sweet not very problematic and not SO active, not so lazy...


----------



## Mansi (Jul 26, 2006)

hey corry... i always wanted a dog... finally got one 3 years back... and i LOVE him! he's the bestest dawg around... i decided on a medium sized one... an english spaniel...... easy to keep... the hair may be a bit of a problem but thats ok... very very friendly and so clever! 

heres a pic of MILO when he was 5 months old :





ever thought of a beagle? 
hope it works out for you.. no matter what breed... im sure he/she would be happy to find a loving home


----------



## Mansi (Jul 26, 2006)

whooops i just read that you do not want to think of a spaniel... sorry


----------



## Corry (Jul 26, 2006)

Mansi said:
			
		

> whooops i just read that you do not want to think of a spaniel... sorry



Nope, I said no COCKER spaniels.


----------



## Mansi (Jul 26, 2006)

oh lol.. whoopsie


----------



## Corry (Jul 26, 2006)

Your pup looks friendly.


----------



## EBphotography (Jul 26, 2006)

Whats wrong with cocker spaniels?


----------



## Corry (Jul 26, 2006)

EBphotography said:
			
		

> Whats wrong with cocker spaniels?



I'm just not a fan.  And I'll have to find links later to support my following statement, but if I"m not mistaken, because of thier extreme popularity in the 80's/90's, many of them ended up with bad health problems due to so much bad breeding and inbreeding...or something.


----------



## Alison (Jul 26, 2006)

If you like other spaniels you might check into Springer Spaniels


----------



## Torus34 (Jul 26, 2006)

Core 17;

Re-reading my post, I did sound rather [scratch out 'rather' and substitute 'very'] preachy.  Please accept my apologies.  It was probably prompted by my love of dogs coupled with the recent actions of a relative who got a puppy and was clueless about the responsibility that comes with it.

Again, I'm sorry.


----------



## Corry (Jul 26, 2006)

S'all good


----------



## Torus34 (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks, Ma'am.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jul 26, 2006)

Here's my Australian Shepherd mix.  His name is Oliver, and he's awesome


----------



## Corry (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow...that's a totally awesome picture Joe...some really cool hot chick musta been the photographer, huh?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jul 26, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Wow...that's a totally awesome picture Joe...some really cool hot chick musta been the photographer, huh?


sure did!  and I might've linked straight from her photobucket


----------



## Corry (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Alison (Jul 26, 2006)

Oliver is so cute :love:


----------



## Corry (Jul 26, 2006)

He is...and Joe thinks I'm not gonna steal him....


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jul 26, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Oliver is so cute :love:


And he's such a cheerful fellow these days.  He was terrified of people when we first got him...


----------



## bytch_mynickname (Jul 27, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> yep...... they are a kind of symbol over here for a brit..... like you'd usually find a tattoo of a boxer with the british flag behind it on the arm of a hooligan.... nice dog... but a bit dumb and slobbers everywhere :mrgreen:


 
I resent that statement. Boxers are actually a very very smart breed. The problme is they can be stubborn. I have a boxer puppy and a boxer/doberman mix. I have always had a boxer in my life and will never go without one, they are the most loyal dogs ever. Here is a paragraph from boxerworld.com, it sums up a boxer pretty good.

"He is the clown of the dog fraternity, canines answer to vaudeville. A laugh a minute, lives life to the fullest, a maximum velocity version of canine slapstick. But he is also a sympathetic soul, a shoulder to cry on, a confidante. He is all that is good in a dog. He is of course The Boxer (from the article Canine Clowns by Matthew Cowley)"

I love all animals but a boxer has more of a personality and is just different from any other dog. But you want a low energy dog so a boxer doesn't fit your bill.

I mean, how can you resist this?  (of course, after the fact she is trying to eat my broom)







P.S. - - You are doing a great thing looking for a dog who needs rescued instead of just going out a buying a puppy. It is unreal the number of animals that need homes because people are not responsible enough to get their pet spayed or neutered. Kudos to you!


----------



## captain-spanky (Jul 27, 2006)

what about a Tibetan Terrier? My parents are going to get one of these sometime after our poodle karks it.
http://www.ttca-online.org/characteristics.htm




Free Tibet!
LOL 





> _Originally posted by: http://www.the-tta.org.uk/about.htm_
> A Tibetan Terrier is very trainable provided he can see some point in what he is being asked to do.


Yeah, we've got a black poodle, and far from being girlie, our poodle rocks. He's about 20 something so well over 100 in dog years, hes blind, he's deaf and all his teeth are falling out but he's still got a zest for life and is brilliant.  so maybe think about a poodle too? Ours is a 'miniature' one so bigger than a yorkie.. smaller than a 'standard' but bigger than a 'toy' poodle.


----------



## Corry (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok people....wish me luck! Before I can get a dog, I have to first get permission from my landlord (yeah yeah, I know, this thread might have been a bit pre-emptive).  I went to pay my rent just now and ask him about it, buy he wasn't there (his wife was, but I want to talk to him directly).  I dunno why, but I'm nervous as hell! I'm so scared he'll say no!  When I first moved in he seemed more worried about cats than dogs, and he ended up letting us move in with the cats, and now he's seen that they are well taken care of and we keep them clean...so I'm hoping.  Not only that, but a few months ago, they just got thier very first dog ever, so I'm hoping they've developed a soft spot!  I'm prepared to work out an agreement of somesort if he's not too receptive of the idea...but...I'm nervous!  Wish me luck guys! I'm gonna be heartbroken if he says no!


----------



## spako (Jul 31, 2006)

I wish you all the luck you need with your landlord!
I would recommend you an english Bulldog!
They are medium sized dogs on short legs, with quite an affectionate character, a bit stubborn too (like the boxers) but less active (they just LOVE to sleep all day long). 

and they don't drool like boxers


----------



## Alison (Jul 31, 2006)

Good luck, Corry! Hope everything goes well!


----------



## Corry (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, I went and talked to him.....


....and I chickened out and didn't ask him. :S  

Stupid, stupid me.  


I just talked to him about some other things involving my apartment. 

Stupid me.


----------



## terri (Jul 31, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Well, I went and talked to him.....
> 
> 
> ....and I chickened out and didn't ask him. :S
> ...


Irrelevant at this stage. We want you to get a dog, you've been stumping for a dog, so - go get the dog, already. 

Odin likes the bulldog up there. He sleeps like that, too.


----------



## Corry (Jul 31, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Irrelevant at this stage. We want you to get a dog, you've been stumping for a dog, so - go get the dog, already.
> 
> Odin likes the bulldog up there. He sleeps like that, too.


Ha....I wish it were irrelevant! Unfortuneately, the landlord has the power to evict me if I do something that he doesn't approve.


----------



## Peanuts (Jul 31, 2006)

Have you looked into terriers? The majority of them have minimal shedding (landlord should like that part!). It is true, terriers have a bad reputation for beign excessively noisy, and though I am not saying this is entirely false, if the dog is not trained/socialized properly it will become a nuisance. With my Miniature Schnauzer, he 'woofs' (we all know how 'bark's differ from 'woofs' don't we? ) when someone is at the door, and other then this, he doesn't utter a peep. 

Regarding activity, he has his daily run abouts in the morning, afternoon and evening, and he usually gets two 30 min. walk every day. The rest of the day, he is content to lay on my lap (such as right now) or lay on the ground chewing away at a nylabone.

Did I mention they are awfully handsome?







Since this is a photography forum, I should mention this was taken with a little P&S and I never took the time to remove the colour cast. Whoops.


----------



## Corry (Jul 31, 2006)

Aaaw! He is cute!  And yes, I've considered (and still am) terriers.  I had a Yorkshire Terrier when I was younger and always said if I ever got another dog, it would be another Yorkshire Terrier.  My reasons for looking at something else are the following: 

She was hard to housebreak, and I've had others tell me small dogs are often harder to housebreak.  

Getting a Yorkie from a breeder is EXPENSIVE, and getting a yorkie from a shelter is nearly impossible and rare.  

A small dog, terrier or otherwise is still on my scope though.  There is a shelter not too far from me that does have a lot of smaller dogs, mostly Maltese's....which is actually the type of dog I wanted when I ended up getting my Yorkie!


----------



## terri (Jul 31, 2006)

woof!


----------



## Corry (Jul 31, 2006)

SOME HOPE!!!!

I called my mom and asked her if she knew if any of John's other tenants (he has several rental houses in town) have dogs...she IMMEDIATELY thought of TWO! One of which very RECENTLY got a second dog.    I'm asking him. I'll do it! 

The only reason I got nervous in the first place is cuz my stepdad kept telling me "I wouldn't push it".  :er:


----------



## terri (Jul 31, 2006)

> The only reason I got nervous in the first place is cuz my stepdad kept telling me "I wouldn't push it". :er:


Well, quit listening to that downer!  

You can't get evicted just for asking. Worst that can happen is a "no". 

g'wan, ask, you know you wanna.....


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jul 31, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Well, quit listening to that downer!
> 
> You can't get evicted just for asking. Worst that can happen is a "no".
> 
> g'wan, ask, you know you wanna.....


and the get your doggie 
I can't wait to see what kind you get, but I do love that german shepherd mis you showed me


----------



## V.Alonso (Jul 31, 2006)

i love dogs...as im shure you will, i have 3 

i must advise you against small dogs espically the terriers...i have a jack russel who is the biggest pain in the a$$ he picks fights with my 2 others who are much bigger than him...


----------



## PNA (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi, Cory.....

My two cents begin and end with the suggestion of looking over this web site, AKC, and comparing individual breeds. The description of each breed will give you an idea of their temperament and intelligence.

I have a Boxer, (see my gallery) and could not be more pleased. My wife had an Golden Retriever when we met and the dog was easily trained, the wife wasn't. I first had a German Sheppard and she was trained to hand signals. 

Anyway, heres hoping your landlord allows you to have you pet. LOL  


http://www.akc.org/

Paul


----------



## Alison (Aug 6, 2006)

So....any updates?


----------



## Corry (Aug 6, 2006)

Not yet...haven't gotten a chance to talk to him.  My landlord is quite busy.  Besides owning several rental properties in town, he's also the insurance agent in town, a volunteer fireman, the auctioneer, and on the bank's board of directors...among other things.   He's not an easy man to get to.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 6, 2006)

Pets are like strings.























Every Yo-Yo wants one!


----------



## Corry (Aug 7, 2006)

Just saw my landlord.....




































*HE SAID YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## terri (Aug 7, 2006)

It's about time! 

Now....have you decided on a breed? 

How exciting! Congrats - can't wait to see pictures of the new addition.


----------



## Corry (Aug 7, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> It's about time!
> 
> Now....have you decided on a breed?
> 
> How exciting! Congrats - can't wait to see pictures of the new addition.



Well, I'll most likely end up getting a mix of some sort.  Really I wanted to know more about breeds that fit my temperment standards, so I can get a better idea of what to look for, and what to avoid.  I wasn't really narrowing it down to one specific breed.  However, if I could afford an extra large dog, I WOULD have a great dane in a second.


----------



## Alison (Aug 7, 2006)

That's fantastic! I'm so happy for you!  I can't wait to see pics of your newest family member :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Aug 7, 2006)

It might be a month or two before I get one....can't do it before my long trip!  And after the trip I'll need a few weeks to make a lil money again.   (did I mention my days off are NOT PAID) Hehe.  I'll get one though....just not TODAY.


----------



## Alison (Aug 7, 2006)

Okay, well, I'll try to be patient then. :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Aug 7, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Okay, well, I'll try to be patient then. :mrgreen:



Well I'm not sure I can be, dammit! I want a dog NOW!


----------



## Soul Rebel (Aug 7, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> You know what I'm gonna say...I'd go for a less active sheepdog, they are incredibly easy to train, and some of the most loyal dogs you can have
> 
> I've had two (for anyone else's edification), a Sheltie and an Australian Sheepdog, and I love em both



We had a sheltie. Actually, he was the only dog I remember from growing up. Amazing dog. Very loyal. My mom would always play around and tickle me....and Jazz would try and drag me away. I loved that dog.

When we moved here we couldnt have pets and had to keep him at my aunts house in Oregon for awhile. Im not sure if we had planned on bringing him back up or what but he ended up dying of a heart attack. I was pretty torn up over that. After that I dont think I wanted a dog again. Hmm.

Anyway, the point. Shelties are great dogs. Very loyal. Kind. Lovable.


----------



## Corry (Aug 7, 2006)

Just called the shelter...going to look at him and the other dogs at that shelter on Saturday.


----------



## Almo99 (Apr 6, 2010)

Honest truth ..... a mutt from your local SPCA. It has been said and I really do believe it that mutts have the best characteristics of all the breeds in them. You could probably even find one for free in the local paper. Find out what mom and dad are and make sure they super hyper. Every mutt I've ever had has been wonderful!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 6, 2010)

Almo99 said:


> Honest truth ..... a mutt from your local SPCA. It has been said and I really do believe it that mutts have the best characteristics of all the breeds in them. You could probably even find one for free in the local paper. Find out what mom and dad are and make sure they super hyper. Every mutt I've ever had has been wonderful!



Did you notice this thread is from 2006?  I have a feeling a few things have changed since then.


----------



## terri (Apr 8, 2010)

Is it bad that I immediately recognized this thread, and wondered if Corry was giving us an update?


----------



## Big (Apr 8, 2010)

Eh... an active dog will keep ya feelin young! 


Haha I sound like I'm 70


EDIT: Holy crap...old thread! Who brings these up lol
I hope he's got a dog by now haha


----------



## dianehamm (Apr 8, 2010)

ChckLiz said:


> We have a Boston Terrier and they're great dogs. We've had two so far, and no complaints on them at all. If given the time, they're easily trianed and they listen VERY well! My boyfriend and I had a Minature Pincer (sp?) (she just passed away the other day  ) and they have like a split second memory and they're off in la la land but very affectionate dogs all the same



I used to think Bostons were adorable until my friend got them. They KILL, & RIP TO SHREDS any poor little creature that wanders in the yard - possums, cats, birds, etc! And it's not because they are hungry or anything, they are well fed and fat!  One of them jumps up and bites the fingers and/or butt of people that go to there to visit (me included, OUCH! & I am a huge dog lover)


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 8, 2010)

a beautiful dobie or collie..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my life would be empty without them...


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 8, 2010)

I keep saying people don't pay much attention and this vindicates me 


This is a 2006 thread!


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 8, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> I keep saying people don't pay much attention and this vindicates me
> 
> 
> This is a 2006 thread!


 i know but it was too late...:lmao:


----------



## terri (Apr 9, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> I keep saying people don't pay much attention and this vindicates me
> 
> 
> This is a 2006 thread!


Not anymore, it ain't. :lmao:


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 9, 2010)

terri said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > I keep saying people don't pay much attention and this vindicates me
> ...


 :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:thats good...


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 9, 2010)

This is now a 2010 thread!

I also want a dog.  Silly allergic roommates...


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 10, 2010)

i want another dog... more is better


----------



## skieur (Apr 10, 2010)

Photo Lady said:


> i want another dog... more is better


 
Get an airdale.  They do not shed dog hair.  They are very intelligent and obedient and they do not stray when they are loose outside.

skieur


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 10, 2010)

skieur said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > i want another dog... more is better
> ...


they are beautiful i do agree.... i also like the english bull terrier... something about them... kind of funny looking  but soooo soooo cute all wrapped up... also like the way they stand.... cannot knock them off their feet.. :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Apr 10, 2010)

Don't get a Pug.    They shed like nothing you've ever seen.    :meh:

But aside from that....and the snotting thing, they're great companions.


----------



## FemFugler (Apr 10, 2010)

terri said:


> Don't get a Pug.    They shed like nothing you've ever seen.    :meh:
> 
> But aside from that....and the snotting thing, they're great companions.



I heard pugs smell..... though all the ones i've met i haven't really noticed a smell... though they were all outside so maybe thats the reason... 


Standard Poodles are nice for people who have allergies... 

I have a Rhodesian Ridgeback, and am getting another one by the end of the summer. :heart::heart::heart:

I like Beagles.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 10, 2010)

* Ignores 2006 thread status *

Pembroke Welsche Corgi!

Admittedly a bit on the more active side but CRAZY smart (trained both of mine every "good citizen trick in literally 30 minutes), very sweet, awesome with kids, and not big but absolutely built like a truck.


----------



## Phranquey (Apr 10, 2010)

FemFugler said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get a Pug. They shed like nothing you've ever seen. :meh:
> ...


 
The wife and I breed AKC pugs (got a 4 week old litter right now).  They do shed like all hell, but they definitely don't stink... .  As far as "snotting", we don't have any problems... unless you typo'd and meant snorting (and snoring), which they do _quite_ well.
They are the one of the best companion dogs I have ever had.

And kudos for pulling this thread out of the basement....


----------



## Corry (Apr 11, 2010)

Zombie thread.  Nice.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 11, 2010)

FemFugler said:


> I heard pugs smell..... though all the ones i've met i haven't really noticed a smell... though they were all outside so maybe thats the reason...



They fart! They are well known to fart a lot.


----------



## Fedaykin (Apr 11, 2010)

My first home will not be my first home until I have a Siberian Husky.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 11, 2010)

Fedaykin said:


> My first home will not be my first home until I have a Siberian Husky.


 i love them all.. and i agree.. a home without a dog is just a place to hang your hat.. a dog makes a home complete..:mrgreen: or a cat.. but i love dogs


----------



## skieur (Apr 12, 2010)

Arch said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I grew up with a boxer. They are extremely active, very funny, and "try" their best to be obedient....not always successfully. They are also quite loyal and protective when necessary.







skieur


----------



## skieur (Apr 12, 2010)

Peanuts said:


> Have you looked into terriers? The majority of them have minimal shedding (landlord should like that part!). It is true, terriers have a bad reputation for beign excessively noisy, and though I am not saying this is entirely false, if the dog is not trained/socialized properly it will become a nuisance. With my Miniature Schnauzer, he 'woofs' (we all know how 'bark's differ from 'woofs' don't we? ) when someone is at the door, and other then this, he doesn't utter a peep.
> 
> Regarding activity, he has his daily run abouts in the morning, afternoon and evening, and he usually gets two 30 min. walk every day. The rest of the day, he is content to lay on my lap (such as right now) or lay on the ground chewing away at a nylabone.
> 
> ...


 
I had an over-sized Standard Schnauzer at one point.  They can be very stubborn, but they are very protective of their family and particularly children.  When I lived in a not-so-nice neighbourhood, I always let my dog out with my kids.  No one went near them, without the dog's permission.

skieur


----------



## Alan92RTTT (Apr 13, 2010)

Photo Lady said:


> i want another dog... more is better


I have 3 dogs


and 5 cats :bangheadI do love them all but....)




Fedaykin said:


> My first home will not be my first home until I have a Siberian Husky.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 13, 2010)

Alan92RTTT said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > i want another dog... more is better
> ...


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 13, 2010)

Alan92RTTT said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > i want another dog... more is better
> ...


 so sweet


----------



## Alan92RTTT (Apr 14, 2010)

Photo Lady said:


> show us pics of them all:mrgreen:



OK, you asked for it

The Husky is Sasha

This is Bo






Misty






Starting in the lower left Rowan(aka Dad) Upper left Indy, upper right Tipper, middle right Ziggy





Raven(aka mom) and her Clone(aka Indy)(sorry crappy cell phone pic)


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 14, 2010)

Great pets.... they all look healthy and happy.... thanks for sharing.


----------



## ghache (Apr 14, 2010)

I have 2 american cocker spaniels and they are wonderfull dogs!


----------

